# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  أخبار شهادة الحسين عليه السلام

## بائعة الورد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
>
> اخبار عن شهادته
>
> كان رسول الله (ص) إذا دخل الحسين (ع) اجتذبه إليه ثم يقول لأمير المؤمنين (ع) : أمسكه ، ثم يقع عليه فيقبّله ويبكي ، فيقول : يا أبه لِمَ تبكي ؟..
> فيقول :
> يا بنّي !.. أقبّل موضع السيوف منك وأبكي ، قال : يا أبه وأُقتل ؟.. قال :
> إي والله وأبوك وأخوك وأنت !.. قال : يا أبه!.. فمصارعنا شتّى ؟.. قال : نعم ، يا بني ، قال : فمن يزورنا من أمّتك ؟.. قال :
> لا يزورني ويزور أباك وأخاك وأنت ، إلا الصدّيقون من أمتي
>
> ..................................
>
> كان الحسين بن علي ذات يوم في حجْر النبي (ص) يلاعبه ويضاحكه ، فقالت عائشة : يا رسول الله !.. ما أشد إعجابك بهذا الصبي ؟.. فقال لها :
> ويلكِ !.. وكيف لا أحبّه ولا أُعجب به ، وهو ثمرة فؤادي ، وقرّة عيني ؟.. أما إن أمتي ستقتله ، فمن زاره بعد وفاته كتب الله له حجّة من حججي ، قالت : يا رسول الله حجة من حججك ؟.. قال : نعم ، وحجتين من حججي ، قالت : يا رسول الله حجتين من حججك ؟.. قال : نعم ، وأربعة.. فلم تزل تزاده ويزيد ويضعّف ، حتى بلغ تسعين حجة من حجج رسول الله (ص) بأعمارها
>
> ......................................
>
> لما اشتد برسول الله (ص) مرضه الذي مات فيه ، ضم الحسين (ع) إلى صدره يسيل من عرقه عليه وهو يجود بنفسه ، ويقول :
> ما لي وليزيد لا بارك الله فيه ، اللهم العن يزيد !.. ثم غُشي عليه طويلا وأفاق ، وجعل يقّبل الحسين وعيناه تذرفان ، ويقول :
> أما إنّ لي ولقاتلك مقاما بين يدي الله عز وجل
> ............................................
>
> كنت مع أمير المؤمنين (ع) في خرجَتِه إلى صفين ، فلما نزل بنينوى وهو بشط الفرات قال بأعلى صوته :
> يا بن عباس!.. أتعرف هذا الموضع ؟.. قلت له : ما أعرفه يا أمير المؤمنين ، فقال (ع) : لو عرفتَه كمعرفتي لم تكن تجوزه حتى تكبي كبكائي .. فبكى طويلا حتى اخضلّت لحيته ، وسالت الدموع على صدره ، وبكينا معا وهو يقول :
> أوّه أوّه !.. ما لي ولآل أبي سفيان ؟.. ما لي ولآل حرب حزب الشيطان ، وأولياء الكفر ؟.. صبرا يا أبا عبدالله !.. فقد لقي أبوك مثل الذي تلقى منهم
>
> السلام عليك يا ابا عبدالله الحسين
>

----------


## سلاف القطيف

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصابنا الامام الشهيد الحسين عليه السلام 


بارك الله فيـكِ وجعله الله في ميزان حسنـاتكِ 


وجــزاكـ، الله خيــرا



مـــأجورين


__________________

----------


## جنة الرضا

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصابنا الامام الشهيد الحسين عليه السلام 
مشكوره اختي الغاليه ع الموضوع ...  وحنا نقول بصوت واحد لبيك يــــــــــاحــــــسـين
__________________

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

عظم الله اجورنا واجوركم بمصابنا الامام الشهيد الحسين عليه السلام 

سلمت يداك بائعه على الطرح

----------


## سيناريو

عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب أبا الأحرار الحسين عليه السلام

طرح رااائع وموفق خيتو بائعة الورد
دمتي سالمه 

لاعدمناكِ

----------

